# John Deere Online Pricing



## Live Oak

This is a good site to price and compare on a John Deere as well as other equipment. You never know.......if you are close enough, might be worth the drive. In any case the site can help to arm you with some ideas on competitive pricing. :thumbsup:



Lawn & Leisure Online


----------



## slipshod

*The List*

They stop too soon on the compacts. Those folks only go to the 4710,no help in pricing out my new 110tbl.


----------



## Live Oak

Give them a call or email them. They might be able to make you a deal on a 110TLB. That is probably not a very high traffic model but they may be able to sell it. Might also be an issue of being only allowed to sell green line equipment. I used to work as a mechanic for a yellow line John Deere dealer years ago. I guess they all have their territorial rules.


----------



## slipshod

*cross over*

It is not like it used to be. My dealer of green in North Collins New York now sells the 110tbl and yellow skid steers.Used to have to go all the way to West Falls for yellow at Kendall Mecca.They also sell a lot of after market implements and that was unheard of for a John Deere Dealer even 10 years ago.


----------



## glenn27

*$$ for a JD755?*

Chief-I tried that link you had posted...it didn't give very good info...What I'd like to find out about the cost of a JD755 series, and is it considered a sub, or a compact tractor? I have an inside on a deal for it when it becomes available...Just want to have my "stuff" together!!
Thanks for advice....


----------



## Live Oak

The 755 is a use machine and that dealer is selling new tractors and equipment. Machinery Link used to have a price checker for used tractor values but they took it off of their website. You best bet is to look around on Tractor House

Tractor House 755 Listings 

Or Equipment Trader Online 

Equipment Trader Online  

Prices for compact and tractors under 40 hp. vary wildly depending upon condition, number of hours on them, and location. Areas such as yours, prices tend to be a good bit higher. 

This should at least give you a feel for the pricing and a price range to work with. You will get the best price buying direct from an owner as opposed to buying from a dealer. Dealers try to run the price up 15 to 25% and sometimes more unless it is just worn out junk they want to avoid taking to auction.


----------



## myronjohns

*What about Kioti brand?*

A local salesman gave me this quote by E-Mail:

Myron-demo CK20, KL120-54" Bucket, KMR30-60-60" three point grooming mower new warranty-$11900 Rear location saves tractor clearance & keeps dust behind you.


How is the price?
What about the claim that Kioti salesmen make about being a better tractor because it is heavier? Are they reliable?


I might be grading my crushed granite driveway a few times a year. Will the weight help with this. Also, is this tractor too small for a job like this? 

I am also debating on getting a rear mower verses a mid-mount. Any comments about this? 

Thanks for everyones input and discussion.

-Myron


----------



## DK35vince

*Re: What about Kioti brand?*



> I am also debating on getting a rear mower verses a mid-mount. Any comments about this?


If you have a lot of things to mow around a mid mount mower may be a little easier.
If you have some room to manuver the rear mount mowers work fine.
I have a MMM on my one tractor and a rear mount mower on the other . Personally I prefer the rear mount mower. Mows just as nice as the mid mount, and is much easier/faster to install/remove. The rear mount mowers are usually much cheaper to buy.


----------



## Fordfarm

*Re: What about Kioti brand?*



> _Originally posted by myronjohns _
> *Myron-demo CK20, KL120-54" Bucket, KMR30-60-60" three point grooming mower new warranty-$11900 Rear location saves tractor clearance & keeps dust behind you.
> *


The MMM is a great item to have in that it is out in front of you so you can see what you are doing and it has better control than a rear mower. As for dust - if the wind is blowing, you aren't always able to drive into it - even a rear mower wil dust you. Most of the time you won't notice any difference. Besides, dust is part of tractoring! The MMM will be harder to mount/dismount if you need to, while the rear mount only takes a minute or so.
I'm not a fan of Kioti tractors, for various reasons, but others like them. Have fun with what you do buy! Be careful out there!


----------



## Archdean

I think I answered the Kioti portion of this post in your other thread!

I'll take a stab at your MMM ? !

Your profile states that you maintain 3 acres!

If it's a nice lawn, that tractor with a MMM will make a mess that you wont be happy with! (Recommend a good lawn tractor)

If it's a field that you want to keep under control save your money and effort screwing around with a MMM and get a quality rear 3 point pto driven Grooming mower and if it's just pasture buy a name brand Bush hog!!

If you maintain both types (Lawn & Field ) bite the bullet ... You need two machines to do it well!!  

I maintain both types and this is my solution of choice!!


<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/tractorhishers.jpg" border="0" alt="Image hosting by Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Live Oak

Myron, in my opinion, the best price on a particular tractor is not always the best bargain. It has been my experience that the after sale dealer service and support is as important as the the price if not more so unless you will be doing most of the maintenance work yourself. They ALL break at one time or another and good dealer and internet support is VERY important in my book. NOBODY comes close in this respect to how John Deere does this. Most Deere dealers have a toll free phone number for contact. John Deere maintains the ONLY online dedicated parts website that offers access to their parts manuals. Deere also offers many of their newer product owner's manuals online free as well. A good dealer can make a good sale a GREAT buy. Unfortunately a dealer who does not energetically support the customer can make a great price sale a nightmare. 

Deere, Kubota, New Holland, Kioti, and others all seem to make a good machines. I would suggest that you personally demo as many makes and models that fit your need and extensively query each dealer as to their after sale support and go with the dealer who you feel will support you best. 

That having been said, take a look at the Deere 2210, 2305, and 790. Kubota makes a real nice machine in this class with the 2310 as well.


----------



## lb59

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *
> It has been my experience that the after sale dealer service and support is as important as the the price if not more so
> 
> *


This just went down the tubes for all the local JD OWNERS here with the shut down of the only 2 local deere dealers


----------



## Usedtractors

*Used tractors and combines in Europe*

Distribution of used tractors, combines, hay machines in Hungary.
ERBEN Agrár Ltd.

WEBSITE: www.erbenagrar.hu

Used john deere, claas, massey ferguson, case, new holland tractors, combines.


----------



## robertfrantz

I just purchased a X320, they bjust delivered it Thursday along with a 540 that my son purchase. I think he got thne 540. but what awsome machines. I have a 20 year old sanapper in need of deck repairs, a 38 inch cut. looking for a good deck if anybody knows where i can get one. my snapper is still runig strog. I change oil frequently. It treated me well. Now i get to play with my John Deere X330 48Cut, i love how it rides. I already have a John Deere 110 TLB which is heavy duty, so the X320 is bigenough for my small just under 1 acre lot. my son has 3 acre lot so he got the X540 54Cut. If anyone knows if its worth getting the snow thrower for this machine or even the plow, hoe do they perform? I love my Deere equipmennt!!!!!!


----------



## Cheesehunter

Live Oak said:


> This is a good site to price and compare on a John Deere as well as other equipment. You never know.......if you are close enough, might be worth the drive. In any case the site can help to arm you with some ideas on competitive pricing. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Lawn & Leisure Online



The link above now takes us to a page where the MidLawns.com domain name is offered for sale at $3,495. That kind of money can also get you a John Deere X350 with a 42" deck plus a few accessories at their *new site* located at Lawn & Leisure .

End of public service announcement 

Tech note:
www.midlawns.com formally www.jdlawns.com now resolves to www.lawnandleisure.com


----------

